# Fiance Visa: Background checks?



## BlueBelle (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi - I'm just wondering what (if any) background checks they do when you apply for a fiance Visa from the US? I ask because I'm originally from the US (and will be applying for my fiancé Visa from the US), but have lived in Australia for the past 12 years which means I haven't done a US tax return that entire time. I believe I've also had a mark against my US credit since I've been away which I plan to resolve, but probably won't have time to do before August when I plan to apply for the fiance Visa. 

I'll explain that I've lived in Australia for 12 years as part of my application and my fiance will have no trouble proving that he can support me for 6 months, but I'm just wondering if they even check US tax returns and credit records and if I should be concerned?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ramblingwebgirl said:


> Hi - I'm just wondering what (if any) background checks they do when you apply for a fiance Visa from the US? I ask because I'm originally from the US (and will be applying for my fiancé Visa from the US), but have lived in Australia for the past 12 years which means I haven't done a US tax return that entire time. I believe I've also had a mark against my US credit since I've been away which I plan to resolve, but probably won't have time to do before August when I plan to apply for the fiance Visa.
> 
> I'll explain that I've lived in Australia for 12 years as part of my application and my fiance will have no trouble proving that he can support me for 6 months, but I'm just wondering if they even check US tax returns and credit records and if I should be concerned?


You needn't worry about your tax return or credit file - neither will be checked. They will only be interested in serious criminal convictions, immigration history, durability of your relationship and inability to show sufficient financial resources.


----------



## BlueBelle (Jan 31, 2012)

Great, thanks Joppa. I have nothing to worry about then. Cheers!


----------



## sjellyman (Sep 28, 2011)

Joppa? For spouse visa app, i wouldnt need to include my W2's from 2011 in my financial paperwork?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

But, as a US citizen you are required to file a tax return no matter where you live. You really need to address that.


----------



## BlueBelle (Jan 31, 2012)

nyclon said:


> But, as a US citizen you are required to file a tax return no matter where you live. You really need to address that.


I actually wasn't aware of that until recently. I'm planning to do it shortly regardless.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sjellyman said:


> Joppa? For spouse visa app, i wouldnt need to include my W2's from 2011 in my financial paperwork?


I don't know what W2 is, but all you need is your last few pay slips and bank statement covering the last 3 months.


----------



## sjellyman (Sep 28, 2011)

Joppa said:


> I don't know what W2 is, but all you need is your last few pay slips and bank statement covering the last 3 months.


W2's are the year end paperwork you get from your employer showing what you made for the year, breaking down how much went toward taxes, social security, etc. You have to submit W2's with filing of your year-end taxes. So, dont need those?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

sjellyman said:


> W2's are the year end paperwork you get from your employer showing what you made for the year, breaking down how much went toward taxes, social security, etc. You have to submit W2's with filing of your year-end taxes. So, dont need those?


It's your fiance/spouse's financial information that's relevant.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sjellyman said:


> W2's are the year end paperwork you get from your employer showing what you made for the year, breaking down how much went toward taxes, social security, etc. You have to submit W2's with filing of your year-end taxes. So, dont need those?


So it's what we call in UK P60! No, you don't need to enclose one of those, but as nyclon says, it's the UK sponsor's income and resources that they will look at closely.


----------

